# Off We Go!



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Well, its 3:45am and I've been up all night packing and doing laudry. I had a final exam till 10pm. I'm very tired, but very excited. I'm waiting for icemanjs4 to come over, and we're off to Houston to meet with LDV330i and catch our flight to Munich. Enjoy some pics:

1) The ping pong packing table as of 3:45am.
2) Me as of 3:45am.

***For some reason i can't attach a file. Will try again later.


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, I'm sitting here at Afshawnt's house, just waiting for the hour to strike 5:30 so we can begin our trip. My eyes are bleary, and I'm tired, but sleeps is the farthest thing from my mind.

Is it really time to go?!?! In less than 24 hours we'll be in Munich (beer for breakfast anyone?):eeps: 

PS... Hopefully Bimmerfest can fix the photo management feature soon, or we won't be able to abide by the 12 hour rule :-( currently we can't upload any photos.


----------



## x3Bruin (Oct 8, 2005)

Have fun guys... :thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good luck, guys and have fun! Remember 12 hr ruls!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Afshawnt and Icemanjs4 were at Houston Intercontinental Airport by 9 AM after a 3 hour drive from Austin. Icemanjs4 drove his brand X beater car so he could leave it parked at the airport while in Europe and not worry about his baby (ZHP) being abused.  Check the name of the parking lot. :rofl:










Since the area around IAH is not known for its good restaurants we decided that something other than IHOP would have to do for breakfast. We chose a taqueria where we all had a Mexican breakfast with salsa. Hot spicy food is something Icemanjs4 and Ashawnt will not be eating for the next 10 days. I even suggested that they take a salsa bottle to spice up their food in Europe.:rofl:










Well, they are now on their way to Washington, DC to catch their connecting flight to Munich where they should arrive on Monday at 8 AM (local time). Both were exhausted and will probably sleep all the way to Munich.


----------



## fuzzy_b (Jan 2, 2006)

I hope to see you guys in a couple hours! I'm getting ready to head out to Dulles now. If I miss you at the airport, have a great trip. I'm looking forward to seeing pics of that white/terra combo!


And congrats on finishing that last final!! I can't tell you how much of a relief that was finishing up my last final on Friday night! (I still can't figure out why anyone would think giving final exams on a Friday or Saturday night is a good idea, unless they just want to make it easier to go out and celebrate afterwards :dunno


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

fuzzy_b said:


> I hope to see you guys in a couple hours! I'm getting ready to head out to Dulles now. If I miss you at the airport, have a great trip.


Need to look for them. They did not think you were on the same flight. Icemanjs4 is wearing a burgundy Cornell (big letters) t-shirt and Ashawnt is wearing a blue polo shirt with a BMW roundel.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Pictures have now been uploaded. :thumbup:


----------



## fdkevin (Feb 5, 2006)

Have a great time.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

I think we may have 2 B'festers MIA in Munich. They have yet to report in.  

But then when you are having too much fun :drink: who care about checking in. :rofl:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I would cut the boys a break. The bimmerfest server is down overnight for maintenance (swithing to a new server) and they might logged in and got a "We are sorry but please check back later..." message. 

I suspect that we will hear back from them in the next 6 hours


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Have fun guys! Post many more pics when you get there. Not really interested in Houston


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Hey all,

We kinda didn't have time to get internet access, but now we are just outside of Venice and our hotel has a really nice deal. We're about to head out to dinner, but we'll come back and post a handful of pictures. But here is a teaser:

1)We kind of fell asleep waiting for the bimmerfest mini meet in the Marriott lobby. Sorry guys But we did find this ED car outside parked on the side of the street (BTW, your doors were unlocked  )

2,3)Signed the Bimmerfest book at the ED center.

Back in a few!


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

afshawnt said:


> 1) The ping pong packing table as of 3:45am.
> 2) Me as of 3:45am.
> 
> ***For some reason i can't attach a file. Will try again later.


Attached the pics for my first post


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

afshawnt said:


> Attached the pics for my first post


1) You picked up a new car in Munich
2) You are outside of Venice
3) I have a picture of a Ping Pong table and half of your face.

 :thumbdwn:


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Alright xspeedy you asked for it  

1)Plane from Houston to DC
2)Welcome to Germany
3)Frans Joeseph Strauss Airport
4)Entering S-Bahn from Airport
5)Outside Munich Marriott


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

1)Englisher Garten
2)Chinesischen Turm
3)Lunch (Mmmm....Weisswurst)
4)Train station @ Allianz Arena (Home of the 2006 World Cup)
5)What a tiring day!


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

1) Allianz Arena
2) In awe of the Cup!
3)World Cup countdown in Marienplatz
4)Everthing's closed at 1am, so Burger King it was
5)These street names sure are confusing (Good thing for Nav)


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

1) The Franziskaner
2) Spatenhaus
3) Late night beer at the Marriott
4) Dachau Concentration Camp Memorial (What an intense experience)
5) .


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

That's better. Where the hell is a pic of the car?


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

1) BMW Welt is built by true Muncheners
2) A BMW city
3) BMW Headquarters
4) icemanjs4 @ BMW Museum
5) Me @ BMW Museum


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Just for that....more pics without the car.

1) BMW Welt sign
2) I got recruited to work at the factory (Factory Tour actually!)
3) Library in Munich?
4) Hofbrauhaus Musik
5) Bier what else?!


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

*ED Pics start here*

1) In the Freimann U-Bahn station turn left here 
2) Turn right on to the little dirt road
3) Make your way through the gate into the ED center
4) Check-in 
5) icemanjs4 knows how I'm feeling


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey, that's my girl. Did you say hi to her for me?


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

1) First a quick breakfast at the ED Bistro
2) Signing the paperwork with Gunther
3) Finally my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
4) Gunther showing me the ropes on the i-Drive
5) Sealing the deal


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

1)icemanjs4, the car, and I
2)Terra/Alpenweiss/Alluminum Combo Rocks!!!
3) ED employee checking out the car (Everyone loves this car)
4) Only 3 miles on her
5) Glamour shot


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

1) Me terrified during my first drive in the city
2) Wal-Mart Euro style
3) Obeying the Break-in (all the way to 100mph)
4) My favorite angle of the car
5) icemanjs4 in front of Schloss Neuschwanstein


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

1) icemanjs4 again (Pimpin with the shades!)
2) Me and my unpimped riiiide at the castle
3) Isn't she purdy?
4) Glamour shot
5) In the courtyard of Schloss Neuschwanstein


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

1) View from way up in the castle (200 steps)
2) .
3) Hohenshwangau castle
4) Exellent cozy hotel in the Austrian Alps outside of Fussen (Gasthof zum Schluxen, thanks xspeedy and Mrs. xspeedy)
5) Glamour shot


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

1) Oustide the hotel in Austria
2) Herman (the nicest guy in the world!)
3) Washing the bugs off the front bumper (Hardcore!)
4) Ferrari (Nice car, ugly color)
5) Driving through the Brenner Pass


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

1) Lunch in Innsbruck
2) Vinyards in Italy
3) Maseratti
4) Italian humor?
5) You are here


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

This is all for now. More to come later.

1) Welcom to Venice
2) Gelato in Quarto D'Altino
3) Dinner at the hotel


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

PLEASE CHECK THIS VIDEO OUT!!!


It summarizes our experience (notice the castle in the background).


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Great reporting guys....looks like great weather too!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Glad to hear y'all are alive and well, and having way to much fun.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Two Thumbs up from me babY!!

Awesome!! Good Stuff fellas, great video. You may want to tell Iceman to lay-off on the dark beer and stay w/ the lighter stuff.  

Thnx for sharing w/ us Afshawn Now get some sleep now!!:bigpimp:


----------



## mjrunning (Oct 2, 2005)

Love the terra and the alpine white, that is Funkuhren!!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Enjoying the pics, vids, and write up. Hope all continues to go well for you guys. :thumbup:


----------



## smokeminside (Aug 5, 2004)

Same here, great photos, drive safe!


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

afshawnt said:


> 1) Lunch in Innsbruck
> 2) Vinyards in Italy
> 3) Maseratti
> 4) Italian humor?
> 5) You are here


I resent that....Wuudy (Good pics and trip though)


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

Whats up with Thomas and the white buck shoes... Where does he think he is, at a retirement community in Florida? :dunno: :stickpoke


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

This was without a doubt the most entertaining ED thread I've seen. Thanks, guys, for sharing with the rest of us!


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Awesome writeup! Thanks for sharing all those cool pix of the nice Ferrari, Maseratti, and uh... testing your camera's flash 

One thing I noticed that didn't look right...










I don't know... something just doesn't look right...


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

No :drink: that's what's wrong with that picture


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Yea, that must be it :bustingup


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

X550-ED said:


> One thing I noticed that didn't look right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ketchup on a wiener?


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

lilskel said:


> No :drink: that's what's wrong with that picture


Oh my goodness, how could we have been so stupid as to not post the bier pics from that night!

Here:
Afshawn and I, each with a couple of Masses of bier! 
Heck, even the oompah band there kept steins of beer at their feet while they were playing. BELIEVE ME there was no shortage of bier at the Augustiner brauhaus.

As to the ketchup covered sausage - it was a currywurst. It may look a little... ummm.. well anyway it tasted awesome.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

icemanjs4 said:


> As to the ketchup covered sausage - it was a currywurst. It may look a little... ummm.. well anyway it tasted awesome.


:beerchug: :drink:


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

You know those monks brew some strong beer. After two of those babies, I was feeling awesome 

BTW, one day icemanjs4 and I will have to post the videos of us going around Munchen in the middle of the night, finding VW's, and immitating those V-Dub Unpimp your Auto commercials. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Ja, it sucks.


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

afshawnt said:


> You know those monks brew some strong beer. After two of those babies, I was feeling awesome
> 
> BTW, one day icemanjs4 and I will have to post the videos of us going around Munchen in the middle of the night, finding VW's, and immitating those V-Dub Unpimp your Auto commercials. :rofl: :rofl:


Ahhh the funny side effects of bier. Seriously, I crack up everytime I watch them 
Afshawn, if you ever get that video completed, those will have to go in the outtakes section!


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

X550-ED said:


> Awesome writeup! Thanks for sharing all those cool pix of the nice Ferrari, Maseratti, and uh... testing your camera's flash
> 
> One thing I noticed that didn't look right...
> 
> ...


No, I think I have seen putter shafts made of similar material given to retiring cowboys. :dunno:

Cheers


----------

